# Sony Ericsson C902



## msix38 (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich möchte dieses Handy in Verbindung mit einer Vertragsverlängerung und will wissen, wie das so ist. Vielleicht hat das ja einer von Euch und kann mir sagen, ob sich die Anschaffung dieses Handy lohnt?!

Danke im Voraus.


Gruss, MSIX


----------



## Riezonator (20. Juli 2009)

+ tolles fotohandy, hat style, sieht cool aus, aus metall, sehr wertig 

- kleines display, staub anfällig unter der kamera abdeckung, der anschluss ist blöd (nach ca 3 monaten wackel konntakt mit dem usb kabel

aber alles in allem sehr brauchbar


----------



## msix38 (20. Juli 2009)

Hat doch eine 5 MP Kamera drin oder? Wie ist die Qualität der Fotos?


----------



## Pommes (20. Juli 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Hat doch eine 5 MP Kamera drin oder? Wie ist die Qualität der Fotos?



Von 5 MP kann man mehr erwarten, aber für en Handy dieser Größe alle mal OK


----------



## AdeE (20. Juli 2009)

Tag,

hab das Handy seit letztem Winter. Stürzt regelmäßig ab (Neustart oder schaltet sich einfach ab). Fotos sind so lala, 5 MP bringen heit nicht viel, wenn das Objektiv nicht wirklich gut ist (meine Bilder auf Sysprofile sind mit dem Handy gemacht).


----------



## Riezonator (20. Juli 2009)

klar macht ein k850 besser pics aber das is auch doppelt so dick 

meins lief ohne prob


----------



## msix38 (21. Juli 2009)

AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> hab das Handy seit letztem Winter. Stürzt regelmäßig ab (Neustart oder schaltet sich einfach ab). Fotos sind so lala, 5 MP bringen heit nicht viel, wenn das Objektiv nicht wirklich gut ist (meine Bilder auf Sysprofile sind mit dem Handy gemacht).




Die Bilder sind doch klar und deutlich zu erkennen. Ich kann jedenfalls nichts aussergewöhnliches oder negatives erkennen. 
Und was heisst regelmässig? Jede Woche oder jeden Tag? Vielleicht hast du ein Montagsmodell erwischt?


----------



## DarkBlue (21. Juli 2009)

AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> hab das Handy seit letztem Winter. Stürzt regelmäßig ab (Neustart oder schaltet sich einfach ab). Fotos sind so lala, 5 MP bringen heit nicht viel, wenn das Objektiv nicht wirklich gut ist (meine Bilder auf Sysprofile sind mit dem Handy gemacht).



Moin Moin,
hatte das gleiche Problem mit den Abstürzen. Allerdings nach dem Firmware Update über die Sony Ericsson PC Suite ist das nie mehr aufgetreten! (4 Monate)

_Software Version: 1204-1731 R3EA038 090302_



Riezonator schrieb:


> ... staub anfällig unter der kamera abdeckung


Ja das stimmt wohl ... das ist auch das einzige an dem Handy was nervt ^^ Aber mal im ernst der Staub ist nur oberhalb der Verschalung und nicht auf der Rückseite wo die Kamera sitzt. Das Fällt dir auch nur dann auf wenn du gerade mal ein Foto machen möchtest und die Verschalung aufziehst.

Siehe roter Kasten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
DB


----------



## msix38 (22. Juli 2009)

Mein jetziges Handy (Nokia N95) stürzt auch in regelmässigen Abständen ab..vllt. jede Woche einmal.


----------



## Pommes (22. Juli 2009)

Mein 902er hat sich nur 1x weggehangen


----------



## msix38 (24. Juli 2009)

Was kostet das Handy mit vertrag?


----------



## Pommes (24. Juli 2009)

Kommt auf den Vertrag an


----------



## msix38 (24. Juli 2009)

Nach aktuellem Kenntnissstand würde ich das SE C902 für 49 Euro bekommen - wenn ich meinen bestehenden Vertrag verlängere.


----------



## DarkBlue (24. Juli 2009)

Guter Preis


----------



## riedochs (24. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mit meinem C902 zufrieden. Bisher keine Aussetzer oder ähnliches.


----------



## msix38 (25. Juli 2009)

Bekommt man aber das C902 in Kombination mit einem neuen Vertrag nicht schon ab 0,- Euro?


----------

